# BufferedImage DPI verändern



## headnut (28. Sep 2011)

Guten Morgen

Ich scanne über die Morenaschnittstelle ein Bild ein und lade es in ein Bufferedimage. Das Bild müsste die Auflösung 300dpi haben.


```
BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB
```

In diesem type swird es gespeichert, nur wenn ich in der Dateiinfo nachschaue hat das Bild zwar die Korrekte Pixelanzahl, jedoch die Auflösung ist in jedemfall nur 96 x 96 dpi...

Weiss jemand ein rat?


----------



## faetzminator (28. Sep 2011)

Auch wenn nicht genau das gleiche, vielleicht hilft dir das: java - How to set DPI information in an image? - Stack Overflow
War übrigens der erste Treffer in Google mit "java bufferedimage dpi"...


----------



## Marco13 (28. Sep 2011)

Mit dem INT_RGB hat das nichts zu tun. Diese DPI sind doch EXIF-Daten, oder? ???:L (Die zu manipulieren kann ein bißchen frickelig sein, aber sollte gehen (Websuche sollte schnell was liefern)).

EDIT: Notiz an mich: Vor dem Antworten "Reload" drücken...


----------



## headnut (28. Sep 2011)

Vielen Dank MArco für die freundliche Antwort.

Wenn ich es in google gefunden hätte, hätte ich es sicher nicht ins Forum geschrieben...

DAnke trotzdem


----------



## Marco13 (28. Sep 2011)

Das sollte kein polemisch-sinnfreies: "Benutz' Google" sein, sondern nur der Hinweis, dass der TYPE damit nichts zu tun hat, und ein Hinweis auf ein mögliches Google-_Stichwort_. Aber vielleicht hat faetzminators Hinweis ja schon geholfen...?!


----------



## headnut (28. Sep 2011)

mit seinem stichwort bei der google suche habe ich auch dieses ergebnis

Ja hat soweit geholfen vielen dank


----------

